
Show HN: CloudRail – Universal API to Everything, Now for Android (free) - cloud-rail
http://cloudrail.com/now-on-android/
======
johnhenry
Perhaps instead of marketing this as a "Universal API to Everything" perhaps
it might be better to say something like "Bundle APIs into a single convenient
package". It took a while for me to understand exactly what this does, but now
that I get it, I think it would be extremely useful. I really hope the node
version is released soon.

~~~
cloud-rail
Good idea! That's exactly the kind of feedback we need, thanks. We're working
hard on new SDKs. iOS will be first, node.js right after it. Should be both in
Q1.

~~~
johnhenry
I'm just curious. Is there any particular reason for focusing on the iOS SDK
first? With the node SDK, one could immediately start work on server side
applications, and potentially leverage tools such as browserify and react-
native to start building applications on the web as well as iOS?

~~~
cloud-rail
People were asking for it. We're developing both SDKs in parallel, but iOS is
much further.

~~~
captn3m0
Thats the best reason to do it.

~~~
cloud-rail
I hope so :)

------
Veratyr
Interesting and useful but when you put "Cloud" in your name and market to
developers, I think of Amazon AWS, Google Cloud, Rackspace etc., not
Drive/Dropbox and the consumer products.

That this wasn't your aim wasn't clear when I first visited, I had to go to
the "features" page to see that you're only interested in consumer cloud.

~~~
cloud-rail
Good point. Actually we started with cloud storage but then made the product
generic. That is the reason for the name. But AWS, Google and Rackspace are on
the roadmap :)

------
cloud-rail
After a Java SDK, we have now Android as well. On top a lot of new connected
services like OneDrive, Slack, Uber, Venmo, Stripe, etc. Open for any
feedback!

~~~
xena
I don't like the callback chaining.

~~~
cloud-rail
Thanks for the feedback. How would you do it?

------
cloud-rail
Is there any cloud service / IoT device which you are missing?

~~~
aeling
Sonos would be the killer feature for me, but they don't really have a
particularly well-documented API to wrap yet.

~~~
cloud-rail
We'll have a look on the API.

------
piyushco
hey! good to see cool stuff, saves a lot of time for developers. would like to
know do you support cloudservices like s3,sqs?

~~~
cloud-rail
Thanks. Currently we just have the consumer ones like Dropbox, Box, OneDrive
etc. S3 for instance is on our roadmap. We'll also realease a feature, which
allows you to add missing services on your own, out of closed beta soon.

